# Stagehand's tool belt from toolsforstagecraft.com?



## Pirate (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys. Recently, i've discovered that I have a bit of (i.e. a _massiv_) allergy to nickel/trace metals. I recently noticed that my regular every-day belt buckles were making my stomach completely break out in this awful itchy mess. 

Well, I'm taking the opportunity to look for a new belt that will work well with my tools I carry every day anyway. I've _always_ got my leatherman charge tti on me, and take along the minimag led and c-wrench when i'm on a call. Usually I just roll on the pouches for my mag and wrench when I need them, but i've gotta do that before I head out the door in the morning. What I'd like is a belt that I can wear every day with no metal. I like this belt i stumbled upon this morning, but wanted to check and see if any of you guys have had it/know anyone who has used it/have any opinions on it from the page. The loops for attaching my lanyards from the c-wrench and mag are very appealing...


----------



## jhochb (Dec 18, 2012)

Good Morning Pirate

I’ve used something similar to #31030 Stagehand's Tool Belt & I liked it.
I also like my tool pouch to close like #30010 Electrician's Bag or #30023 Large AC Pouch
The plastic latch works well. The ones I’ve used were from an outdoor / rock climbing shop.


----------



## drummerboi316 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tactical Belt | Operator, Duty & Leather Belts | 5.11 Tactical

5.11 Tactical has many different belts with plastic clasps if you're looking for one to actually hold up your pants versus just a work belt to hold tools/outside your normal pants belt. 

Personally, I wear the TDU 1.5" plastic buckle. I love it. It is very sturdy, doesn't slip, and best of all, doesn't get a memory from the belt loops. If I were to look at all my leather belts, I can guarantee you that (except for my dress belts) they all have huge waves in them at the rear most belt loop location. I've had this belt for almost a year and have worn it with tools and for daily wear and I can't tell you enough how much I love it.


----------



## BackstageHandyman (May 2, 2013)

Anybody try a stagehand vest?


----------



## shiben (May 9, 2013)

BackstageHandyman said:


> Anybody try a stagehand vest?



I have a Conterra radio harness that has some pockets for shears and gloves and the like. I wear it occasionally, and its great if you have a bunch of stuff or are in an awkward place that a large tool belt might get in the way...


----------

